# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  muslims ,terrorism and oppresion of women

## dsjeya

a poll among british muslims
link beteween muslims and terrorism  -58% say yes
women are oppresed                        -68% say yes
do something before it is too late
a mosque was bombed in pakistan
jihad ??

----------


## Shades

*Source?*

Please Provide the source dsjeya!

----------


## Tulip

Dsjeya, that's enough now. I have seen these guys explaining to you 100 times, the people who are involved in bomb blasts and all type of terror causing activities are not actual muslims. A real muslim will never do that. They are just extremists fighting for what they think is right and not for what Allah has told them so it's not jihaad AT ALL!

----------


## dsjeya

survey by Exploring Islam Foundation 
just log on to their web site for shades
tulip friend
what was the reason for bombing a mosque by sucide bombers
why the sacrifice their life
they say moderate islam is not acceptable
you say taliban style islam is not acceptable
who are true muslims then ?

----------


## dsjeya

muslim youths cut off right palm of a professor  in front of his wife and daughter in kerala india for alleged blasphemy

----------


## Shades

> survey by Exploring Islam Foundation 
> just log on to their web site for shades


Thank u for providing the source, know let me clear few things, but b4 dat plz let me know if u know English... as I have not found single report or survey of any kind in which British Muslims feel that there is a link between Islam and terrorism, what the report says is British feels that there is a link between Islam and terrorism not that British MUSLIMS.... its not what British Muslims who are saying that.

If you have deliberately misrepresented the survey its devilish, and if its a mistake then its in excusable. Demonizing a community through lies and inciting hate against Muslims cannot be tolerated.




> what was the reason for bombing a mosque by sucide bombers
> why the sacrifice their life


If u wud have an insight to know whats going on in pakistan then u wud not have been dsjeya, you have absolute no idea of who are doing that, & who are behind that.
You can ask that question to Sadhvi Pragya singh Thakur, Lt Colonel Purohit and to the hindu terrorists who did margo blast , and Makkah Masjid blast, and Malegaon Blast, and ajmer blast and Hyderabad Blast and on and on.... 




> they say moderate islam is not acceptable
> you say taliban style Islam is not acceptable
> who are true Muslims then ?


Well even Shiv Sena, RSS, BJP, VHP, Abinav Bharat, Sanatan Sanstha, Bajrang Dal, Sri Ram Sene.... says that moderate Hinduism is not acceptable.
You say RSS style Hinduism is not acceptable
Who are true Hindus then?

----------


## Shades

How come you say that they were Muslim youths? do u have any proof for that? RSS most of the time took advantage of situations like this and the blame goes on Muslims. As all the blasts were blamed on Muslims earlier which I mentioned above and now we know who were behind it.

----------


## dsjeya

you are right  shades
voting by all british people not muslims alone
but the survey was conducted by  a muslim organization
i was misguided by the news headline in my english paper
any way does it make any difference to my post
in the kerala  
incident  2 muslim youths were arrested

----------


## dsjeya

neglecting parents,siblings 
not getting educated
not willing to work
but ready sacrifice their life by becoming suicide bomers 
and killing innocents including women and children
will never take them to heaven
becaue all gods  are love

----------


## Shades

Id does make huge difference to your post, as Muslims feeling Islam and Terrorism has links takes you to believe that indeed that there is something wrong. About Non Muslims, I do not blame them rather media forces their opinions, as it has become a gospel truth that whatever the Zionist Media claims is truth, people do not want to investigate, or check the context etc.

----------


## Shades

Every time a Muslim is arrested, there will be time when if some one gets flu then Police will lock a Muslim as a suspect. History shows and Indian media is proof that many incidents that were blamed on Muslims were carried out by RSS. Why don't you accept that the real cause of terrorism in India is RSS.

----------


## Shades

> neglecting parents,siblings


You Must be speaking about Non Muslims, as Muslims do not neglect the people living in palestine, Iraq with whom they have no blood relations will they neglect their own people? Indeed in some cases it does happen but that happens more with you people and other Non Muslim communities.




> not getting educated


Muslims are forced to remain uneducated, by using invasions, occupation, forcing poverty upon them, carrying out massacre in their countries, and discriminating them in education field in western countries by not allowing then just bcoz they sport a beard and dons a hijab




> not willing to work


If they are discriminated in education field itself then chances of they getting placed are very low




> but ready sacrifice their life by becoming suicide bomers


Suicide bombing was alien to Islam, LTTE were the experts in suicide bombing and they are Hindus. The fact that Iraq, Afghanistan and Palestine has suicide bombers is due to the fact of oppression and terror which they are facing from occupying forces who kill rape and are carrying ethnic cleansing.




> and killing innocents including women and children
> will never take them to heaven
> becaue all gods  are love


I agree, killing innocent will never take anyone to heaven whether it be Muslims, or Hindus or christians or Jews.

----------


## dsjeya

.







I agree, killing innocent will never take anyone to heaven whether it be Muslims, or Hindus or christians or Jews.[/QUOTE]
thank u for agreeing shades
moderate muslims raise your voice against the jihadis and talibans

----------


## dsjeya

the otherday a muslim lady with 2 children came to my clinic,she discribed her exhusband dead though he is very much alive
think of the consequences of talaq
do some thing

----------


## Shades

> . 
> I agree, killing innocent will never take anyone to heaven whether it be Muslims, or Hindus or christians or Jews.


thank u for agreeing shades
moderate muslims raise your voice against the jihadis and talibans[/QUOTE]

Its time for you to raise the voice against the Sanghi's and Bajrangi's and other hindu terrorists.

----------


## Shades

> the otherday a muslim lady with 2 children came to my clinic,she discribed her exhusband dead though he is very much alive
> think of the consequences of talaq
> do some thing


Already proved that there are multiple times more cases of hindu divorced women then Muslims so please take care and do something about them....

Don't start from start again...its ridiculous 2 discuss or have an argument wid u.... so now spew ur hate and continue....

----------


## dsjeya

no sympathy for a talaqued women
how sad
scriptures r more important
starving women no sympathy

----------

